# Neurontin



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone used or is using Neurontin? I am on it for about 2 weeks now, but so far no significant effects. My dose is at the moment 1200 mg. I searched within the forum topics and found little information (mixed results). Anyone with experiences regarding Neurontin?


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

wael said:


> Anyone used or is using Neurontin? I am on it for about 2 weeks now, but so far no significant effects. My dose is at the moment 1200 mg. I searched within the forum topics and found little information (mixed results). Anyone with experiences regarding Neurontin?


I have been on it for about 3 months (same dose). My doctor said it takes 9 weeks to start feeling the effect. is also an anti seizure medicine. Some with anxiety claim it to be the miracle pill. Give it time.

I don't think it is helping me any.

Everyone is different.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I went on Neurontin along with Lamictal and it made my dp a billion times worse. I only took one dose and refused anymore. I felt fine as soon as it was out of my system. Not a good one for me.


----------



## Reflection (Aug 12, 2004)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I went on Neurontin along with Lamictal and it made my dp a billion times worse. I only took one dose and refused anymore. I felt fine as soon as it was out of my system. Not a good one for me.


----------



## Reflection (Aug 12, 2004)

I've just been prescribed Pregabalin which has a similar function to Neurontin. I'm not sure how long it is supposed to start to take effect though. Has anyone else tried it?

I've also tried Lamotrigine but it didn't seem to help and as weird as this might sound as soon as I started taking it I lost the ability to lose myself in fiction books or films. It seemed to somehow heighten my awareness and my ability to immerse myself in fictional stories and to suspend disbelief. I haven't read a fiction book in years and still find it really hard to lose myself in a good film.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Lewis said:


> I've just been prescribed Pregabalin which has a similar function to Neurontin. I'm not sure how long it is supposed to start to take effect though. Has anyone else tried it?
> 
> I've also tried Lamotrigine but it didn't seem to help and as weird as this might sound as soon as I started taking it I lost the ability to lose myself in fiction books or films. It seemed to somehow heighten my awareness and my ability to immerse myself in fictional stories and to suspend disbelief. I haven't read a fiction book in years and still find it really hard to lose myself in a good film.


I have tried Pregabalin. It´s one of those meds that are prescribed for everything it seems. Make sure that you do NOT have any benzos in your system at the same time as Pregabalin, as Pregabalin makes benzos alot stronger (or if its the other way around) I had to go to the ER.


----------



## Reflection (Aug 12, 2004)

Inzom said:


> I have tried Pregabalin. It´s one of those meds that are prescribed for everything it seems. Make sure that you do NOT have any benzos in your system at the same time as Pregabalin, as Pregabalin makes benzos alot stronger (or if its the other way around) I had to go to the ER.


----------



## Reflection (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm already taking Klonopin which I have been taking for years. I've also just been prescribed Bupropion. I haven't started taking Pregabalin yet but I started taking Bupropion yesterday. Does anyone know how long Pregabalin takes to start having an effect? Why did you have to go to the ER?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Lewis said:


> I'm already taking Klonopin which I have been taking for years. I've also just been prescribed Bupropion. I haven't started taking Pregabalin yet but I started taking Bupropion yesterday. Does anyone know how long Pregabalin takes to start having an effect? Why did you have to go to the ER?


Because of what I posted earlier. Pregabalin makes benzodiazepines stronger, benzos are meds like Xanax Valium Klonopin etc. I was on the verge of passing out. Pregabalin has effect almost instantly. I can see it being a possibly good alternative to benzos, but not as a complement. They are both CNR-depressants and acts on GABA.

Peace and good luck.


----------

